# Gaming addiction?



## Lookingforwardtolife (8 mo ago)

Hey


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

Lookingforwardtolife said:


> My husband was recently fired (no reason given). He is going to school for, so we knew that we would have to live on one income when he starts mire intensive classes. At the moment his classes are online. When my husband is employed he works like crazy.
> It hurts to see what he does daily with gaming. He denies how many hours he spends, but from the moment he is awake until late into the day he is gaming. We do stuff together, but I know when I am working, gaming is pretty much his whole day (once in awhile he does projects). I admit I struggle with motivation, but I try to push myself.
> Gaming in itself does not bother me. Endless gaming every day does. I plan activities outside the house to encourage him not to game. He is also overweight abd our diets are terrible. O am trying to get in shape. I was hoping all this time he has on his hands he could go do something more active.


Studios that create video games have made use of the human desire for accomplishment, while making it easy to feel like you accomplish something when you finish a section of the game or gotten the gold, but it's a pyrrhic victory.

He has to want to stop, if he's going to stop. 
If he can't resist, he should put the system away.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

I've never been into gaming, expect as a teen back in the 80's, so I can't relate. 

But have you talked to him about it? Have you let him know you need to be a priority and so does his health? He may need to be hit over the head to realize he has a problem. Not sure how you could do that without expressing how unhappy you are in your marriage and mention the D word as a possibility.


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

I think it's fair to discuss a limit, but try not to interrupt him. I've had games change when interrupted at critical points and lose rating points.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Video Game Addiction


A gaming disorder, sometimes referred to as “video game addiction,” is a pattern of game-playing behavior—involving online gaming or offline video games—that is difficult to control and that continues unabated despite serious negative consequences in other areas of the gamer’s life.




www.psychologytoday.com





I have heard Dr Phil explain why games become addictive and it made perfect sense to me. Basically all you're doing is moving your hand but you're being rewarded over and over and over again with little spurts of victory. Where else you going to get that?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Thread closed. OP deleted her post.


----------

